# Soap & Glory



## Liz_Love (Mar 28, 2016)

I just picked up my first product today while in Ulta (I went in "just to look" and left $40 poorer). I grabbed a Sugar Crush Body Scrub and I can't stop smelling it, I'm actually pretty excited to shower tomorrow morning just so I can try it out. This line seems pretty promising and the packaging really draws me in.

What's your favorite product from Soap & Glory?


----------



## CassieLyons (Jun 10, 2016)

I have not heard of the brand.  I had planned on going to Ulta to get more foundation and an eyebrow wax. I'll have to check out those products!


----------



## rockin (Jun 11, 2016)

I always use Soap & Glory bath products, and I have a huge stash of various S&G products, including most of their makeup.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 11, 2016)

CassieLyons said:


> I have not heard of the brand.  I had planned on going to Ulta to get more foundation and an eyebrow wax. I'll have to check out those products!



They're a British brand. They used to be at Sephora until, I think, earlier this year, when they moved to Ulta. And now they've started carrying S&G's makeup products, too.

I've not tried S&G yet. I'm not quite sure where to start!


----------



## CassieLyons (Jun 13, 2016)

I didn't end up buying any as I was in a time crunch this time.  I go almost every month though.  I have to say I do love the names and packaging, very cute!  I picked a few things out online that I want to try, but need to test the colors for the makeup in store.  I really want to try the t-zone detox face scrub and the smoothie breakfast body scrub.


----------



## stormborn (Aug 7, 2016)

I loooove their body butter! I most recently had the one with AHAs, which helps even out the tiny bumps I've had on my arms. My real love is the original scent body butter though, along with the matching shower gel and spray lotion. There's also a glow lotion I loved to use on my legs and arms when going out. Their lip plumper Sexy Motherpucker was great but they just recently reformulated and I haven't had the chance to try the new version.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 2, 2017)

Does anyone else get super into looking at a brand?

I don't think I will ever get really into the body care sideof S&G, because I am very scent sensitive and the few sniffs have given me a headache :/

However, every time I'm at ULTA the Sexy Mother Pucker lipsticks catch my eye, particularly the shade Tom & Cherry. Then this week S&G is BOGO40OFF, so I looked into the rest of the line to pick another one...

Now I have a list of S&G lip products to try lol.

Anyone have any personal experience with the Sexy Mother Pucker:
- Lipsticks
- Gloss Sticks
- Matte Sticks
- Lip Lacquers?


----------

